# Carlos Aceituno, Capoeira teacher



## Flying Crane (Sep 30, 2006)

Carlos Aceituno passed away unexpectedly on Tuesday, Sept. 26, 2006.  He was about 46 years old.

Carlos was a capoeira teacher in the San Francisco area for many years, and earned his Red Cord under Mestre Preguica.  He was also heavily involved in Samba, and Brazilian music in the area.  His music and dance group is known as _Fogo na Roupa_, and would often perform in San Francisco's Carnival.

My wife trained Capoeira with Carlos for a couple years, prior to changing schools and training with my teacher.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Sep 30, 2006)

Carlos was just in Winnipeg this summer helping the local Capoeira club put on the first ever Brazilian Pavillion at Folklarama.  I had the pleasure of having supper with Carlos and spending some time with him while he visited our city.  He was a lovely man and his passing will leave a great hole in many lives.

His capoeira was awesome, his musicality beyond question and he was one of the greatest "showmen" I have ever seen.  His personality was a powerful force. 

He will be missed.


----------



## bydand (Sep 30, 2006)

:asian: .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2006)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 1, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

.


----------



## MJS (Oct 1, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 5, 2006)

.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 5, 2006)

....
RIP
:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 5, 2006)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2006)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2006)

*.*


----------

